# What's happened to Bow Junky?



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

They did not video cover Paris they where in redding CA! They just posted a new redding video today and for KY give them some time !!


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

I hope you are one of his friends and are just pushing buttons. Love what he is doing. We get to enjoy his hard work for free. Be patient and enjoy.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

They announced a couple of weeks ago that they were going to miss it due to a hunting trip and hitting a bunch of shoots in May. They did have someone there that was giving them a live feed through twitter that loaded onto the Leaderboard on their website. It's great to see the live results as they go through the course and the shoot down.


----------



## Reezen71 (Jan 27, 2009)

They are providing a great product to us absolutely free. I would give them more than 3 days to get videos up. I'm sure they have lives outside of Bowjunky.


----------



## ohiobullseye (Feb 6, 2011)

I think Bow Junkie is top notch, videotaping shoots so all of us can watch and for free online.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I shot the team shoot with a camera man for Bow Junkie.He told me that he has gone to 20 some shoots this year alone ,and in less than a year he has put over 30,000 miles on his new car .
He's a great camera man ,I told him that I have enjoyed watching a lot of the shoots they film .
On the other hand he can't judge yrdage to save his life ,after a while we didn't even ask him what he thought it was .None of us shot great but we did manage to shoot 24 up and would have won it ,had we not dropped 8 points on the last target .Leopard about 43 yrd's only one 12 and 4 =8's.


----------



## jspecracer (Oct 11, 2010)

John-in-VA said:


> I shot the team shoot with a camera man for Bow Junkie.He told me that he has gone to 20 some shoots this year alone ,and in less than a year he has put over 30,000 miles on his new car .
> He's a great camera man ,I told him that I have enjoyed watching a lot of the shoots they film .
> On the other hand he can't judge yardage to save his life ,after a while we didn't even ask him what he thought it was .None of us shot great but we did manage to shoot 24 up and would have won it ,had we not dropped 8 points on the last target .Leopard about 43 yrd's only one 12 and 4 =8's.




I shot the team shoot with you guys also. He is a good guy and what bow junky is doing for the sport is awesome! And after talking with him, I have a whole new respect for what they do. They do this all on their own time, while having other full time jobs!! Give them some respect and be patient for the videos to come out. I wish them the best of success.


----------



## Carpcop (Oct 19, 2007)

Bow Junky posted on twitter about not getting a lot of video at London due to the rain. They did get some good pics.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bow Junky is awesome!!!!!!

Does anyone know if Next Level Archery is still up and running......I went to go look for there website to see the segiment with Tim G had on there and could not find there link even by searching on Yahoo


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Just watched Bow Junky London KY video.....The 52yd Robin Hood by Gomez was insane!!!!!


----------



## Bowhunter163 (Sep 25, 2012)

Babyk said:


> Just watched Bow Junky London KY video.....The 52yd Robin Hood by Gomez was insane!!!!!


Where is the video ? I looke on their YouTube channel and website and couldn't find it .


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Bowhunter163 said:


> Where is the video ? I looke on their YouTube channel and website and couldn't find it .


Sorry that video was from 1 month ago so it must had been Paris.....either way it was a hell of a shoot!!!!


----------



## Carpcop (Oct 19, 2007)

Pro Reality 52 & 53 from London are up on youtube.


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

Was bow junky at the classic?? Are they posting there videos somewhere else? Sorry but the last 2 I saw were Art Brown on youtube and Nathan Brooks on vimeo....


----------



## paul anderson (Feb 26, 2008)

they dont have the asa ill shoot on there or the classic


----------



## dustinC (Feb 5, 2013)

Or the IBO Worlds


----------



## 3D Pinwheeler (Jan 29, 2007)

Them boys are probably wore out from the summer, a lot of travel. They might even be filming hunts???? I appreciate all the free footage they have shared but at some point They might want to earn some money doing it as a TV show, which I believe is their goal in all this, maybe I'm wrong.... guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SLACKERS!!!! 


Just kidding! They have put a lot of work into bringing archery to our screen. I know I have enjoyed the footage and learned from the interviews. I hope it soon begins to pay off for them.


----------



## ssmelt (Jan 8, 2007)

I have been asking about videos and I was told because they just had a baby. But they have time to go gator hunting in Fl. and do other things so I think there is stuff going on. I just hope it's for the good we need them in our sport.


----------



## hammerhunter (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that Jason and the crew deserve a break to go have some ME time.

Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 4


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

I love there video's and thank them for it, there's nothing better on youtube. But it seems to me the more sponsors they got the less videos we got... I just hope the sponsors don't start pulling the plug..


----------

